# Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como



## Gioventu (17. Januar 2005)

Tag

Viele haben schon über diese Seen geschrieben. Was mich aber wundern würde ist, was für Angeltechniken erlaubt sind. z.B. lebender Köderfisch, mit oder ohne Wiederhacken. Oder hat jemand ein Reglement auf Deutsch vorhanden?

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gioventu


----------



## ralle (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen  !!

Schau mal hier http://www.reisefuehrer-lagomaggiore.de/angeln.htm nach !


----------



## drogba (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como*

da ist alles erlaubt !was mich wundert warum immer wieder fragen von deutschen kommen was erluabt ist.also in allen südlichen ländern ist eiegntlich fast alles erlaubt und wenn nicht kümemr es auch keinen.lebenden köfi würde ich am lago maggiere vom ufer aus mit dem tiroler hölzel anbieten auf grosse barsche am grund oder dicke döbel


----------



## fishhunter12 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como*

hi ich war vor zwei jahren am lago maggiore im urlaub.dort habe ich natürlich auch geangelt.zuerst habe ich mit wurm und mit einer grundmonatge geangelt doch es hat nicht mehr als dicke rotaugen gebissen.dann habe ich einem einheimischen biem angeln zugeschaut und bemerckt dass er mit einem heringsvorfach geangelt hat.dass habe ich natürlich auch ausprobiert und gleich bei dem ersten wurf 4 stück auf einmal gefangen.ich glaube diese fische nannten sich "felchen".sind so durschnittlich 30cm gross und haben ähnlichkeiten mit einem hering und einer makrele.die sind aber auf der italienischen seite geschützt und dürfen nich beangelt werden.geh einfach auf die schweizer seite dort ist es erlaubt.barsch habe ich auch gefangen aber nur kleine.dort gibt es aber jede menge grosse döbel die man auch sehr oft sehen kann.ich würde es auf döbel mit mais probieren.oder mit wurm.

sebastian


----------



## drogba (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como*

die döbel die an den anlegern rumschimmer sind nur sehr schwer zu fangen wen muste es aufm grund probieren am besten im sommer mit kirschen oder köderfischen.im herbst mit weintraube.alle montagen sind bis auf die köfi mit keinem blei zu bebleien.ganz gut ist es auch mit schwimm braot auf döbel.dort gibt es auch grosse barsche man muss nur wissen wie und wo !besondrn gut ist es vor hafen einfahrten .sag mal wo du hinfährst!die fische die du geshen hast heissen alborelle (mit dem herings vorfach).


----------



## Ernest (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore, Lago di Gard und Lago di Como*

hallo,
die fisch die man sieht sind wie gesagt äußerst schwer zu fangen -
mit leb. köfi freelining hatte ich die bestenerfolge auf döbel - in der dunkelheit würde ich es auf zander probieren - an den bootsanlegern - mit laternenlicht - die zander stehn im dunkeln und rauben ins licht -
gruß ernest


----------

